# Pressure Washer repair



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a PW with a Honda GC190 engine. I took the top half apart (without taking digital pictures - mistake) and put everything back together. The PW only runs now with the choke engaged and it runs rough. I am not sure if I put the throttle spring and other throttle related pieces back correctly.

Does anyone have this model engine on a PW or something else that maybe they could take a pic of the throttle or perhaps simply clue me in on what I need to troubleshoot here?


----------



## Genettos (Jan 20, 2008)

tripower said:


> ...Does anyone have this model engine on a PW or something else that maybe they could take a pic of the throttle or perhaps simply clue me in on what I need to troubleshoot here?


Click on this link to the owner's manual:

http://www.honda-engines.com/Engines_owners_manuals/ownersmanuals/31Z8A021.pdf

..


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Genettos said:


> Click on this link to the owner's manual:
> 
> http://www.honda-engines.com/Engines_owners_manuals/ownersmanuals/31Z8A021.pdf
> 
> ..


Yeah, bud I already have that, it doesn't provide any information that I need...


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tripower*, while I realize that this not a link to a schematic or teardown diagram, it does show that the cost of a brand new carburetor for a GC190 is not that much, that is, depending upon the particular ID number of the one that's on there now.

Short of finding a Honda shop manual on-line for free parousal or buying one, this may be a last resort to getting your power washer back up and running reasonably inexpensively.

http://www.planopower.com/store/honda/index_gc190.shtml

Good luck with your quest! :thumbsup:


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

End Grain said:


> *Tripower*, while I realize that this not a link to a schematic or teardown diagram, it does show that the cost of a brand new carburetor for a GC190 is not that much, that is, depending upon the particular ID number of the one that's on there now.
> 
> Short of finding a Honda shop manual on-line for free parousal or buying one, this may be a last resort to getting your power washer back up and running reasonably inexpensively.
> 
> ...


I don't need a new carb. I need some pictures of the throttle.


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*You need a whole new PW*



tripower said:


> I don't need a new carb. I need some pictures of the throttle.


I think the other poster was correct in the fact that you need a new
carb, in fact I think you need a whole new machine. These units are
SOOO simple that if you need to take photos to remember how
to reassemble it than a repair manual will just get you deeper into the
doo-doo. You should just realize some people should just not be
aloud to own tools. It is people like you that keep us professional
repair people in business and charging $80.00/hr in labor.
$50.00/hr to repair and $30.00/hr to undo the home owner muck-ups.
A screw driver is held by the round plastic thingy and the long metal
pointy thing is what is inserted into the screw. Next weeks lesson
will be how to to hold a hammer.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

google1010 said:


> I think the other poster was correct in the fact that you need a new
> carb, in fact I think you need a whole new machine. These units are
> SOOO simple that if you need to take photos to remember how
> to reassemble it than a repair manual will just get you deeper into the
> ...


One post and you respond to a request for help by blasting someone?? Maybe the op is not inclined to work on this thing. Does that mean he cannot do a good job using it. Many ppl drive autos. Can they all work on them?? Maybe the op is a school teacher? If so, maybe they can give you, the professional, a good tip on the words *"aloud"* and *allowed*.
Just noticed your user name. Is it possible you know some of what you may or may not know from using google? You know, if you don't know something, is it possible you have to google it or actually ask someone else?

Tripower go to Sears website and check their parts diagram section. Can be a very helpful site with diagrams of many different things for appliances to small engines whether they stock them or not. You may be able to find the diagram for the whole engine including the governor spring configuration, carb diaphram, etc..

I did know a nother site that had many diagrams. It was Tauton or something like that. Also do a search for Small engine diagrams in your search bar, or google it. There should be free pics out there.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

google1010 said:


> I think the other poster was correct in the fact that you need a new
> carb, in fact I think you need a whole new machine. These units are
> SOOO simple that if you need to take photos to remember how
> to reassemble it than a repair manual will just get you deeper into the
> ...


 
LOL. Sounds like DIYChatroom is looking to put these professionals out of business. Which can only be a good thing, as I do not need to pay some guy $80 per hour for a machine that cost $200-300. By the way it just needed some new intake gaskets. The machine works great now. Thanks for all the "help".


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Glad you didn't have to pay $80 or more for the gaskets!


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Glad you didn't have to pay $80 or more for the gaskets!


+2. I actually paid $8. So, 10 times less than a professional would charge. Not bad.


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Those who can do*

Maybe the op is a school teacher? 

Ok, I'll buy that.How does the old saying go. Those who can't teach......


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

google1010 said:


> Maybe the op is a school teacher?
> 
> Ok, I'll buy that.How does the old saying go. Those who can't teach......


 
No the OP is someone who isn't dumb enough to pay $80 an hour to fix a lawn mower or power washer that cost $200. How many VCR repairman do you see these days. Oh, and catch the name of the forum D I Y!


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*No he's super brite*



tripower said:


> No the OP is someone who isn't dumb enough to pay $80 an hour to fix a lawn mower or power washer that cost $200. How many VCR repairman do you see these days. Oh, and catch the name of the forum D I Y!


Right,he can just repurchase the item for ANOTHER $200.00 bucks when
the same problem pops up that would cost another $80.00 to fix he can just repurchase again and again.That's the most cost effective way.
That's why I have never had to buy a lawn mower I just pick them up
off the curb of this genius. He buys it for $200.00 uses it a year or two
until the old gas he leaves in it over winter varnishes up the carb and he doesn't want to shell out the $80.00 to clean it out. I do it for free and use for 5 or 6 years until I find another year or two old one on the curb to replace it. It's funny you mention a VCR repair man because I have used him to fix my $600.00 top of the line Mitsubishi and leave the $49.00 WallyMart specials for my cheapo disposable crapo friend the "diyer".


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

google1010 said:


> Right,he can just repurchase the item for ANOTHER $200.00 bucks when
> the same problem pops up that would cost another $80.00 to fix he can just repurchase again and again.That's the most cost effective way.
> That's why I have never had to buy a lawn mower I just pick them up
> off the curb of this genius. He buys it for $200.00 uses it a year or two
> until the old gas he leaves in it over winter varnishes up the carb and he doesn't want to shell out the $80.00 to clean it out. I do it for free and use for 5 or 6 years until I find another year or two old one on the curb to replace it. It's funny you mention a VCR repair man because I have used him to fix my $600.00 top of the line Mitsubishi and leave the $49.00 WallyMart specials for my cheapo disposable crapo friend the "diyer".


google1010, just wondering, can you name the jets that are in the carburetors you're cleaning?
Eddy Wilson


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

google1010 said:


> Right,he can just repurchase the item for ANOTHER $200.00 bucks when
> the same problem pops up that would cost another $80.00 to fix he can just repurchase again and again.That's the most cost effective way.
> That's why I have never had to buy a lawn mower I just pick them up
> off the curb of this genius. He buys it for $200.00 uses it a year or two
> until the old gas he leaves in it over winter varnishes up the carb and he doesn't want to shell out the $80.00 to clean it out. I do it for free and use for 5 or 6 years until I find another year or two old one on the curb to replace it. It's funny you mention a VCR repair man because I have used him to fix my $600.00 top of the line Mitsubishi and leave the $49.00 WallyMart specials for my cheapo disposable crapo friend the "diyer".


Well in case you missed my post, Genius (moi), rebuilt his carb...HIMSELF. Pocketing all of the cash. And I don't have to drive around neighborhoods looking for broken down lawn mowers to fix.


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*No he's super brite*

xxxxx


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Quiz time?*



ewils91 said:


> google1010, just wondering, can you name the jets that are in the carburetors you're cleaning?
> Eddy Wilson


Eddy, I'm an engineer and therefore well versed in the design and
operation of most "otto style" powerplants. Are you hoping to trip
me up or somehow embarrass me by referring to the secondaries
of a B&S lawn mower engine? To answer your question, I usually
find myself needing to clean the "fuel tubes" or "fuel pipes" of said engines.
(I really don't care to expel the energy to research the proper
B&S nomenclature.)To be honest I don't even think standard B&S
motors use "jets" proper, in their fuel metering systems and instead
rely on needle valves, calibrated passages and vacuum via a venturi
in their operation. Which would make your quiz a moot point.
Which was BTW??:whistling2:


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Aimless*



tripower said:


> Well in case you missed my post, Genius (moi), rebuilt his carb...HIMSELF. Pocketing all of the cash.
> 
> 
> And I don't have to drive around neighborhoods looking for broken down lawn mowers to fix.


Nor do I. Like spring flowers they appear every year with no need whatsoever
to "drive around neighborhoods" looking for them. When I see newer ones,
I grab them, which then provides me with something to tinker with on the weekends. I usually end up with an excess of them and find joy in giving them to my less mechanically inclined friends when in need. Contrary to popular belief having disposable income does not always require one to do so.


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

google1010 said:


> Eddy, I'm an engineer and therefore well versed in the design and
> operation of most "otto style" powerplants. Are you hoping to trip
> me up or somehow embarrass me by referring to the secondaries
> of a B&S lawn mower engine? To answer your question, I usually
> ...


No google1010, I was not trying to trip you up, merely exploring the depth of you knowlege or arrogance. I too have an extensive background in this area. However I can speak in laymans terms and answer a simple question without strutting my stuff. Let's face it he was looking to have his question answered, not to have a condescending response by a pompous jerk. My home shop is better equipped than most machine shop/automotive dealerships; and this is the first time I've ever mentioned it on a forum. I answer questions based on a persons level of knowledge about the subject. If a layman asks a question I give them a response in laymans terms without attitude. If I'm discussing a subject with an expert then I use relevant terminology. In a word; why don't you drop the attitude and help someone. If you haven't noticed this is a DIY forum. 
Oh and by the way if you would expend the energy to read the entire post, it was a Honda engine.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

google1010 said:


> It is people like you that keep us professional
> repair people in business and charging $80.00/hr in labor.


So by engineer do you mean lawn mower repair technician?


----------



## google1010 (Apr 11, 2008)

tripower said:


> So by engineer do you mean lawn mower repair technician?


LOL you got me there. I meant repair techs in general how the "us" slipped in
is beyond me. I work in the automotive field designing ancillary items. Exciting
things like running board attachment points, headlight mounting hardware
with a specialty in pollution control bracketing. Exciting huh?


----------

